# Need Help, Craftsman Jointer Blades



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all, I recently acquired a Craftsman 6 1/8" jointer at a fantastic price. Model number is 9217880. The blades that came with it need some honing/sharpening. What I have found out though is that replacement blades are no longer available from Sears. Will any 6 1/8" blades work or are they all different? I would hate to think that this jointer that is less than 10 years old has obsolete parts. Can anyone help?


----------



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I may be in luck then. There are four hex headed screws holding down a "blade clamp" according to the manual. Would this be the same as the jibs you are talking about?


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

It will cost you no more than $0.70 per inch to get them sharpened…if you choose to do so…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a Craftsman and the answers given are right on the money. Be careful you don't loose the little springs that the blades set on, they keep the blades from dropping down to far when resetting the blades.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought jointer/planer knifes from this company called W. Moore profiles, they have great prices and two locations. One is Florida, NY and the other is in NC. I live in Ny and went to the company and the people are great. I looked up your jointer and the blades are under 20 dollars. I will attach a link to the company web sight and if you go to the catalog section you will find your blades on page 70 in the pdf.

website

catalog

I am in no way affiliated with this company. I am just a happy customer trying to help a LJ out.

Merry Christmas, Happy New Years and Happy Holidays


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe the correct term is "gibs" as in gib screws.
Bill


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Consider getting the Magna-Set outfit for setting the knives. Improperly installed knives will be very discouraging and cancel the joy of the great purchase price.

Jointer knives have a very long life unless they're subjected to a lot of abuse via foreign materials in the wood and subsequent frequent sharpenings. I suspect the manual, which is likely available on the web, will tell you at what width the knives should no longer be used.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

For the brave of heart may I suggest building your own from info supplied here.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=5294


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:
For the brave of heart may I suggest building your own from info supplied here.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=5294

Beautiful! Elegant, foolproof, well thought out, clearly explained. This is a very good solution.


----------



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the good information guys!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lee!!!!!!
EXCELLENT suggestion! Mine sets in the drawer for months, but when it's needed it's REALLY needed.

Greg, 
Mine doesn't have springs. Little set screws that you run up under the blade after they are properly installed. After they are sharpened a few times, I have to reset the screws to keep the blades even with the outfeed.
Thank goodness for the Magnaset that will hold them in place till I get the screws adjusted.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Gene, I probably have a different model number. My unit is about 10 - 12 years old.


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this post is kind of old, but I have an older craftsman 6 1/8" jointer too (late 70's I think). I really like it, works great! Anyway, I have found blades for it through sears:

blade set #2293 (this replaces the older part # 18112)

I also have 6 1/8" knives from freud - part # C400 - that I ordered off amazon.

I have not ordered either of these for about a year, so I hope that this still accurate info. good luck.


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

For what it's worth, I know this is an old post, but here's an update for ya…

I just ordered a set of craftsman OEM 9-2293 blades off of ebay from a guy in huntley, illinois for $15.00 a set, with 5.50 flat rate shipping. (seller is huntley audio)

I have ordered stuff from him before, and he is a personally recommended seller (by me). I have never had any issues with him. In fact, I had ordered a craftsman table saw wrench from him, and it arrived bent. He sent me a new one no questions asked, and included a new arbor nut and washer at no charge.

Al


----------

